# Sashing width?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The blocks in this thread are made from a jelly roll, 2-1/2" strips, blocks are 10-1/2" square (more or less square, anyway), unfinished. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ilting/480538-symmetry-secondary-pattern.html

What width sashing would you use? I usually use something way to wide, and have to re-do... hoping to avoid that....

I will also outer frame with same color...same width or a bit wider? I think a solid or tone on tone...perhaps a moda marble.

Thanks


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I'd use a sashing the same width as the strips in the block. I agree with the marble/tone on tone. Nice quilt!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I would put a 1/2" or 3/4" black frame around them to define them and then sash with 1 3/4" tone on tone(just because I like them better then solids ). BTW, those are finished sizes.

I like to use sashing a little bit smaller then pieces in my block because, for me, it gives it a better balance.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I keep looking at it and I keep coming back to a 2 1/2 inch sahing strip (which would make a 2 inch sashing) and then picking up one of the solid colors to do the border with. Whichever you want to bring out, the teal, purple or green, and I would do that in a 4 1/2 inch outer border for a 4 inch completed border. Very pretty quilt!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Sashing width, as well as first border, usually looks good as the same width as your strips. So, 2" finished should work well.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you! All the suggestions are helping me visualize what this quilt could be. Now, just need to schedule the shopping trips to find the right fabric!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

One more vote here for 2-1/2" sashing (2" finished). Nice quilt pattern.


----------

